# NHE - New Horizon Energy



## yogi-in-oz (5 December 2005)

Hi folks,

NHE ..... looking ahead, at key NHE dates
over coming months:

     08122005 ..... minor and negative

     27122005 ..... minor and negative

03-06012006 ..... minor and positive news ... low?
                        3 time cycles slot into place here. 

13-19012006 ..... BIG news and rally here??

01-06022006 ..... significant and negative??
Three cycles here ..... finance-related.

17-20022006 ..... significant, positive news?

     06032006 ..... positive spotlight on NHE ... 

17-20032006 ..... positive news ..... same 
price as one month earlier???

     23032006 ..... significant and negative
                          and finance-related???

 3103-03042006 ... significant and positive 
 news - price same as 17-20022006???      

      05042006 ..... minor

18-26042005 ..... more BIG news ... same
price as 13-19012006 ..... ???

     27042006 ..... minor news

05-08052006 ..... significant and negative

     12052006 ..... flat for a few days here???

happy trading 

   yogi


----------

